# Drunken chick



## truongthanh (Jul 3, 2015)

Morning all. Can any one please advise? I have a Speckledy hen who went broody, we have no cockerel so a friend who has a black |Orpington Cockerel who runs with some Orpington hens and a few Sussex, gave me half a dozen eggs for her to sit on. (quả óc chó giá rẻ)
Four were in fertile, but she hatched two and has proved to be an exceptional mum. The two chicks are both three weeks old now, and feathers are sprouting. Mostlly black with white feathers on the wing tips. However one of the chicks came out of the nest box this morning with a decidedly 'drunken' gait, and looks quite unhappy. I am wondering if it got sat on in the night or is there some other likely cause? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm afraid that "drunken" can be wide open to interpretation. It could be caused by a physical injury, have you picked peep up and looked for any obvious areas of heat? Or it could be that something internally physical can be happening. I'm afraid there just isn't enough there to venture any kind of helpful guess. 

If you spot something certainly add to this post. But for now, all I can think to do is watch to see if things change. When they are that young it's very difficult to know what they need.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Make sure it's not contstipated and 
Has an unblocked vent


----------

